# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  EQUIPOS DE FRIO DE RAPIDA INSTALACION (EFC) , precios de fábriaca

## Guillermo Bardalez Vela

images compacto.jpgIMG_0326.jpgInstalacion equipos frigorificos compactos industriales.jpgCON FIIF.jpg images.jpg www.fiif.es; www.fiif.eu; www.fiif.asia 
NUESTRA PERSONA DE CONTACTO EN PERU; Ing. Guillermo Bardalez.  
email; gbardalez@yahoo.com.pe 
Desarrollamos proyecto completos de Frio Industrial, aplicaciones térmicas frío-calor
les invito ha visitar mi blog Refrigeration refrigeraciónblogspot.comTemas similares: VENDO EQUIPO FRIGORIFICO DE INSTALACION RAPIDA, SOLO DAR CORRIENTE (efc) Artículo: Aprueban Plan de Acción Rápida contra Roya Amarilla del Cafeto Artículo: Aprueban Plan de acción rápida contra la roya del cafeto octubre-diciembre 2014 CERTIFICACIÓN GLOBALG.A.P. V3.1/V4.0 RÁPIDA y EFICIENTE Artículo: Industria pisquera podrá negociar mejores precios a nivel internacional con instalación de consejo regulador

----------

